# Your radiation shield has failed.



## Ricky (Jun 9, 2002)

Here's a little prank for April Fool's.  This would go great in a startup items folder.  Plug this into your Script Editor...


```
tell application "Finder"
	display dialog "The radiation shield in your monitor has failed." & return & ¬
		"Please get into the DUCK AND COVER position immediately." buttons {"OK"} default button 1
end tell
```
Save it as an AppleScript Application.

The result:






Psyche someone out!    If anyone is proficiant in AppleScript, add on to it, and share it, by all means    Just make sure to mention what it does so that an innocent newbie doesn't plug it in and mess up his computer permanently...


----------



## phatsharpie (Jun 9, 2002)

HAHA! That's a funny one!


----------



## edX (Jun 9, 2002)

i'm sure if i slipped that one into my GF's computer, i wouldn't be allowed to use it again. of course, she would still let me fix it, but..


----------



## phatsharpie (Jun 9, 2002)

This probably wouldn't work for people with LCDs though!


----------



## edX (Jun 9, 2002)

I'll bet it would work on significant others of those who have LCD's


----------



## xoot (Jun 9, 2002)

Enable program linking on the target computer. Make it a remote script.

Now that would really psyche someone out


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jun 9, 2002)

How about this one?




```
tell application "Finder"
	display dialog "Apple Fault Prediction Alert." & return & ¬
		"The Fault Prediction System has detected iron filings on the main logic board.  Please remove them immediately." buttons {"OK"} default button 1
end tell
```


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jun 9, 2002)

```
tell application "Finder"
	display dialog "Apple Fault Prediction Alert." & return & ¬
		"A Cosmic Ray with an energy of 1.02 MeV has damaged a portion of the ROM of this computer.  The letters 'a', 'e', 'd', 'p', 'r', 's', 't', and 'u' can no longer be saved in documents to the hard drive." buttons {"OK"} default button 1
end tell
```


----------



## Trip (Jun 9, 2002)

lol, the first one is just awsome! I can't wait to do this to my friend and get his reaction! ROFL!!!


----------



## Ricky (Jun 9, 2002)

Good luck, Trip.  lol

Now if there was only a way to do this under Windows..  that would really mess people up


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 9, 2002)

I should learn applescript  lol 
This is hilarious


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ricky _
> *  Good luck, Trip.  lol
> 
> Now if there was only a way to do this under Windows..  that would really mess people up   *


go into dreamweaver, create a page, make it look identical to the person's desktop page, make a hidden field, turn on active desktop and make that page the background, move the mouse over the area, a button will pop up,

you laugh, he/she cries, you replace the active desktop page so they would never have known.

there's some details i left out, but you get the gist of it


----------



## homer (Jun 9, 2002)

Wow, that's great, Bling.  I could have some fun with my labmates *evil cackle*.  However, would there be a way of accomplishing such a thing w/o Dreamweaver (I have no access to that).


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 9, 2002)

sorry... it's something i just recently learned so i thought i would share it...


----------



## Ricky (Jun 9, 2002)

If you went into Dreamweaver you could get the HTML tags for that..


----------



## Hypernate (Jun 10, 2002)

How do I get AppleScript studio? Or for that matter, anything that I can compile AppleScript code with?


----------



## Chibi15 (Jun 10, 2002)

Applescript Studio is included with the December 2001 (or later) Mac OS X Developer Kit.
If you didnt find the Installer in */Applications/Installers* on your iMac or had it in other ways included with your computer you could download it.
You have to register as a free ADC (Apple Developer Connection) member and download it (size is about 200-300 MB i think) - connect.apple.com


----------



## roger (Jun 10, 2002)

under windows you can use vbscript to do the same thing and put it in the startup folder.

I did a similar thing once to someone using VBA in Excel. They had been working all day on a spreadsheet that I knew they had been saving to their local drive. Whilst they popped away from their desk I added a small bit of code to the workbook.save event:

    msgbox "Your Hard Drive has critically failed. Workbook cannot be saved.", vbcritical

You should have seen their face - anyway it taught them a lesson (always save to the network).

lol (at my own joke - slightly sad).

R.


----------



## MDLarson (Jun 11, 2002)

This thread reminds me of an old little application called "Radiation & Trigger".  It used Program Linking and allowed a person on a LAN to send any message they wanted with the end result popping up in the form of a dialog box (with one OK button).  The default message was this:

"The radiation shield on your Macintosh has failed.  Please step back 5 feet."

We actually use this program at work as a quick little chat system!


----------



## Ricky (Jun 11, 2002)

lol, cool  

I didn't know I was copying someone else


----------



## Trip (Jun 11, 2002)

Yeah...copying...right.


----------



## xoot (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MDLarson _
> *This thread reminds me of an old little application called "Radiation & Trigger".  It used Program Linking and allowed a person on a LAN to send any message they wanted with the end result popping up in the form of a dialog box (with one OK button).  The default message was this:
> 
> "The radiation shield on your Macintosh has failed.  Please step back 5 feet."
> ...



Like I told you, remote AppleScript!


----------



## Ricky (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Trip _
> *Yeah...copying...right.  *


Oh, hush.


----------



## evildan (Jun 11, 2002)

That reminds me of a Flash movie I made once for April Fools.

Upon launch it hides the cursor and covers the entire screen. The movie looks just like the os9 desktop. 

I moved the mouse around and I think I had it look as if the contents of the hard drive were trashed.

After passing it to a close friend of mine he requested another version of the  Flash movie.

It was the same thing, it looked like the os9 desktop but all it was displaying a dialog displaying the progress of transfering files from one drive to another. My friend used this movie make it appear that he was actually just waiting for his computer to copy some files over from their primary server. The movie lasted 10 - 15 minutes, so he could launch it whenever he needed an extra 10 minute break. It even made a beep noise (just like os9) when you clicked outside of the dialog, which you could also minimize and drag.

Alas, this would not work in osx, becuase everybody knows it multi-tasks better then os9 did.


----------

